# Manchester Victoria disused premises



## TK421 (May 3, 2008)

Hi all, first post on this forum, hope its OK. I took these photos a while ago, but have only just got round to sorting them out. As you enter Manchester Victoria station (from the city centre) there is a lovely old disused premises within the station buildings on the left hand side of what is oddly known as 'cigar alley'. It was originally a bank, but its last use was an arcade (I think), it has lain unused for at least 10 years. My visit was with work, but I thought you might find the inside interesting none the less. The original building was contructed in 1909 by William Dawes, the 4 floors are largely unused, I have some photos of the disused office if anyones interested. Anyway, enough of the waffle, on with the photos:

A scan of the station frontage, the bank can be seen on the corner:







The entrance as it is now from inside:







The main area with parquet flooring which has seen better days:






Various rooms with funky wallpaper:



























There is a cellar to this property, but alas I had no torch, was in a suit, and rather disturbed by the large amount of rat droppings so rather than venture down there I did the butch thing and wimped out!!

If you are interested in the history of the station, the front cover at the top of this thread is from a good book, which I recommend.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Richard Davies (May 3, 2008)

In the last picture it looks like someone couldn't remove something from the wall & just papered round it, leaving an original patch of wallpaper.


----------



## Bishop (May 3, 2008)

Always like that building, walked past it many times.








Pic from Wiki.

B


----------



## Foxylady (May 4, 2008)

Gorgeous building. Enjoyed seeing your photos, TK. Especially like the third one with the sun streaming across the red wall. Good stuff!


----------



## TK421 (May 4, 2008)

Glad you like them photos, and thanks for the message KE, I will join in a few days if that OK, off to Germany tomorrow, busy busy busy!!.

Cheers for now


----------

